# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Concrete Wash Tubs in Laundry

## bozonovski

:Shock:  I wish to renovate my laundry in the near future and would like to use the old double concrete wash tubs. Has anyone got any ideas of how I can turn these tubs from a 'different look" to something unreal. Any photos of laundry's being renovated whilst keeping these wash tubs?? 
Many Thanks Jill

----------


## Bloss

I have seen them tarted up with patterned enamel paint (oil based) and also seen them appliqued using coloured and patterned paper and/ or cloth then coated using two pack clear epoxy - inside and out! Not user about longevity, but the epoxy with two or three coats would be extremely durable. Design is totally to the imagination. Care needed to ensure no gaps around waste as that is the likely first breakdown point.

----------


## China

I have seen them, with a built in type cupboard fitted, looks quite good

----------


## Stan 101

Do these concrete tubs have any real value? I have a triple tub jobbie sitting under the house. I've been wondering how to get rid of it.  
cheers,

----------


## bozonovski

Stan, I guess they only have value to people that really love them - I wish my laundry was bigger I certainly would take it off your hands.  The one that I was bidding on went for $21.50 - missed out at the very last minute, but will keep hunting!

----------


## piscean

> Do these concrete tubs have any real value? I have a triple tub jobbie sitting under the house. I've been wondering how to get rid of it.  
> cheers,

  we gave ours to someone who has horses. aparently they make great feed or water troughs  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Also terrific as water features and for growing things like Chinese water chestnuts and Kan-Kong

----------


## Bloss

> we gave ours to someone who has horses. aparently they make great feed or water troughs

  Yes but the clothes come out a bit brown looking .  .  .

----------


## dangermouse1598

I realise this thread is a bit old but hoping someone can help.
I have one of those old concrete twin laundry troughs I want to install in my laundry.  It's in great condition and begging for use.
I have the legs that go with it but for the life of me I cannot see how the whole thing is secured in place!  
Obviously it must be secured, and secured well, due to it's sheer size and weight but how it's done... no clue.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers.

----------


## Moondog55

I seem to remember that they just sat on the legs and gravity kept them in place.
I am assuming you mean the cast concrete legs in pairs,  they usually have holes in the base for screwing to the floor with a couple of coach screws in each leg, I personally would add a line of builders glue just in case; but then I glue everything

----------


## watson

I've got an old set which site outside of the laundry....full of potting mix and herbs....so there's a fair bit of weight in it.
They sit on the concrete legs (150mm wide) with no screws or glue. and they have been there for close to twenty years.  Hope this helps.

----------


## dangermouse1598

Good old gravity! Who'd have thought the answer was so simple.  :Rolleyes: 
I was coming up with some awesome ideas (made hubby shake with excitement) using wood screwed into the studs to act as a ledge between the concrete legs and his personal favourite, the custom made metal strip that hooks over the top of the sink at the back and attaches it to the wall. 
I think he is gonna love you guys!!   :brava: 
Thanks for the advice.

----------


## dangermouse1598

> I seem to remember that they just sat on the legs and gravity kept them in place.
> I am assuming you mean the cast concrete legs in pairs,  they usually have holes in the base for screwing to the floor with a couple of coach screws in each leg, I personally would add a line of builders glue just in case; but then I glue everything

  I thought the same thing about the holes but when I looked there are none.
Looks like gravity will be my friend, along with a whole heap of builders glue.... I like glue too!
Thanks heaps

----------


## plum

They belong in landfill, from memory some have a lead [Pb, from the Latin Plumbum] edge on the rim, maybe not landfill, but I have a thing about lead poisoning.

----------


## intertd6

> They belong in landfill, from memory some have a lead [Pb, from the Latin Plumbum] edge on the rim, maybe not landfill, but I have a thing about lead poisoning.

  all the ones I have seen have small diameter gal pipe forming the top edge
regards inter

----------


## dangermouse1598

> They belong in landfill, from memory some have a lead [Pb, from the Latin Plumbum] edge on the rim, maybe not landfill, but I have a thing about lead poisoning.

  Noted.... Promise not to lick the edge   :Biggrin:

----------


## Craigoss

I put my concrete trough up on gumtree as a freebie. A farmer picked it up a few days later to use as a calf feed trough. I believe selling it for $20 is not too unreasonable. The first guy came to pick it up, couldn't lift it, weighed about 150kg.

----------


## shauck

We've got a double concrete basin. Our bathroom/laundry is still just a tacked on shed really. The basin sits on a timber frame, a bit like a bathtub would. I'm gonna check that edge. Never knew it could be lead. S***t!

----------


## dangermouse1598

DISASTER!!
I decided to fill my tubs with water jus to check they were ok and Oh No... I have a leak!!
There is a crack in the tub, never leaked before but must not have liked the move.
Does anyone know if it can be sealed with something.
Failing that... anyone got a twin (non leaking) concrete tub they want to get rid of in the Inverell area??
Devastated.

----------


## Moondog55

I see another use for them then, double what Watson said, HERB GARDEN

----------


## Black Cat

I wonder if the liner you can use in concrete ponds would work (the stuff you paint on)? There must be a way to rewaterproof them. Ask the local farmers - if something can continue in use with a bit of a bodge, they will know how to do it!

----------


## dangermouse1598

> I wonder if the liner you can use in concrete ponds would work (the stuff you paint on)? There must be a way to rewaterproof them. Ask the local farmers - if something can continue in use with a bit of a bodge, they will know how to do it!

  Got lot's of farmers.... that's all we have round here!
Will ask around, they're used to me odd questions.
I found a product called Mr Crystal that looks promising, have sent them an email to see if it's suitable.
Thank again for all the advice

----------


## China

Sikaflex Pro

----------


## davewastech

Hi folks, 
I've got an old double tub still in use in the laundry. It's against a wall and sits on two brick pillars. I was thinking to pull it out and replace it as part of a minor reno. I gave it bit of a tug to see if it might just be sitting there, but it didn't move. So I'm wondering if it is attached either to the wall or the brick pillars? Maybe there are locating lugs on the bottom? Maybe it's just heavier than I imagined? It looks like others I've seen, nothing unusual looking about it. 
Any suggestions welcome. 
Cheers,
Davewastech

----------


## plum

Normally they are held in place by gravity.

----------


## Bloss

As said as they weigh 100kg and more they are usually simply sitting there by gravity. But - it might be attached to the brickwork with wire - it was not uncommon for them to be provided with 8g wire loops which were embedded into mortar. There were some with formed lugs too which fitted into depressions in the pre-cast 'legs' that were often used. 
If mounted on bricks these might be still well keyed-in to some mortar. There were others which had gal straps that attached to the wall! The idea is usually to lift (assuming that piping is all disconnected  :Rofl5:  up first.  
But they are very heavy as said >100kg  - you might try a jack with block of wood on top and gently lift at one end while watching to see what movement occurs. But gently does it if you wish to keep them intact - they will crack pretty easily. 
They are valuable 2nd hand so if you can keep in one piece, but at last two-person job to lift and move. Tarp around and simply break up with cold chisel and lump hammer - wear goggles and leather gloves - if you just want to get rid of it.

----------


## davewastech

Thanks Bloss, I know what to look for now.
Cheers
Davewastech

----------

